
Einstein Analytics and Go - azhenley
https://stackoverflow.blog/2019/10/07/how-salesforce-converted-einstein-analytics-to-go/
======
biomcgary
This is nice review of a project that transitioned from Python+C to pure Go in
an enterprise setting. Covers the pros and the cons and concludes that the
transition has been worthwhile.

